# Der Plünderer-Tank



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

*Thread wird nicht mehr aktualisiert. Stand 1.2 .
Für allgemeine Fragen bezüglich des Krieger-Tanks hier im Thread Fragen oder per PM.


Inhalt:*

 	1. Vorwort

2.  Tanks im Allgemeinen

3. Der Plünderer-Tank

4. Charakterwerte

5. Talent-Verteilung

	6. Buffs, Debuffs und Bindungen

7.1 Spielweise

	7.2 Tipps und Tricks

 	Schlusswort



*1.Vorwort*

 Ich spiele Rift seit der Beta 6 und habe die Zeit genutzt, um Erfahrung mit dem Plünderer-Tank zu sammeln. Erfahrung in MMORPGs sammle ich seit etwa 8 Jahren und beschäftige mich gerne mit dem sogenannten Theorycrafting, um aus meiner Klasse das Maximum rauszuholen.

 Dieser Guide richtet sich an Rift-Einsteiger, welche mehr über die Theorie und die Praxis eines Tanks in Rift und eines Plünderer-Tanks im speziellen erfahren wollen.

 Rift steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und der Guide wird nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen geschrieben und erweitert. 



*2. Tanks im Allgemeinen*

 Als Tank gilt es die Gegner an sich zu binden, damit die Heiler und Schadensverursacher unbehelligt ihre Arbeit verrichten können. Dazu stehen Tanks eine Vielzahl von Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung, die ihre Bedrohung gegenüber Gegnern erhöhen. Diese Fähigkeiten erkennt man in Rift an dem Zusatz &#8222;Erhöht die Bedrohungsstufe".

 Desweiteren besitzen Tanks mit Abstand die besten defensiven Fähigkeiten und Charakterwerte, um das Überleben zu sichern. Zu den Werten gehören Ausdauer, Block, Parieren, Ausweichen und die Rüstung. Als Fähigkeiten stehen zum Beispiel die Reduzierung des eingehenden Schadens und die Reduzierung des durch den Gegner verursachten Schadens zur Verfügung.



*3. Der Plünderer-Tank*

 Der Plünderer-Tank ist in meinen Augen der optimale Tank für Gegner-Gruppen. Dennoch war er in der Beta bisher relativ selten vertreten. Auch in Umfragen bezüglich der Tank-Klassen schneidet der Plünderer-Tank bisher relativ schlecht ab, wobei ich fest davon ausgehe, dass er einen festen Platz in der Welt von Rift finden wird.
Was den Plünderer-Tank von anderen Tanks unterscheidet: Durch seine Fähigkeit Seuchenbringer ist es ihm möglich in einem Zeitraum von 10 Sekunden alle auf einen Gegner gewirkte Schaden über Zeit Zauber auch auf nahegelegene Gegner zu übertragen.

 Dadurch, dass Seuchenbringer selbst nur einen Cooldown von 10 Sekunden besitzt kann man fast durchgängig Flächenschaden verursachen, welcher zusätzlich noch die Bedrohungsstufe erhöht und Debuffs auf dem Gegner hinterlässt.

 Dem Plünderer stehen zusätzlich noch Bindungen zur Verfügung, welche den Fähigkeiten-Schaden erhöhen, zusätzlichen Schaden verursachen oder die Zauber- sowie Angriffskraft des Gegners um 5% reduzieren. 



*4. Charakterwerte*

 In diesem Teil werde ich genauer auf die verschiedenen Werte eingehen, was sie bewirken und welchen Einfluss sie auf andere Werte haben.



Ausdauer

 Ausdauer erhöht den HP-Pool. 1 Punkt Ausdauer bringt 9 Punkte HP. Durch Krieger-Fähigkeiten wird der HP-Pool aber nochmal erhöht.



Stärke

 Stärke erhöht die Angriffskraft, die Block-Wertung, die Parier-Wertung sowie die physikalische kritische Trefferchance. 1 Punkt Stärke bringt 1 Punkt Angriffskraft, 1 Punkt Block-Wertung, 1,5 Punkte Parier-Chance sowie 0,4 Punkte physikalische, kritische Trefferwertung.



Geschicklichkeit

 Geschicklichkeit erhöht die physikalische kritische Trefferwertung, die Ausweich-Wertung sowie die Parier-Wertung. 1 Punkt Geschicklichkeit bringt 0,5 Punkte physikalische, kritische Trefferwertung, 1 Punkt Ausweich-Wertung und 0,4 Punkte Parier-Wertung.



Angriffskraft

 Die Angriffskraft erhöht den ausgeteilten physischen Schaden. Desweiteren skalieren einige Fähigkeiten mit der Angriffskraft. Für einen Tank jedoch relativ uninteressant.



Härte

Die Härte reduziert den Mehrschaden eingehender, kritischer Treffer. Pro Punkt Härte reduziert sich der Mehrschaden um 2%. Das heisst: Man wird zwar immer noch kritisch getroffen, aber der kritische Treffer macht nicht mehr Schaden.
Dieser Wert ist ausschließlich für Tanks interessant und immens wichtig für die Experten-Instanzen sowie Experten-Rifts und Schlachtzüge. In den unterschiedlichen Stufen des Endcontents fügen kritische Treffer unterschiedlich viel Mehrschaden zu.

Folgende Härte-Caps gibt es in den unterschiedlichen Stufen:
Tier 1: 50 Härte.
Tier 2 Instanzen und Outdoor Raids: 100 Härte.
Tier 3 Indoor-Raids: 150 Härte.

Man sollte möglichst nah an diese Werte kommen, wenn man im jeweiligen Content unterwegs ist. Es ist aber nicht sofort tödlich, wenn man das Cap nicht erreicht. Es wird nur schwerer für den Heiler, da es sehr starke Schadensspitzen auf dem Tank geben kann.



 Allgemein lässt sich nun noch folgendes sagen:

 Rüstung verringert den eingehenden physikalischen Schaden um x%.

 Parieren negiert eingehenden, physikalischen Schaden.

 Ausweichen negiert eingehenden Schaden.

 Blocken reduziert eingehenden Schaden um x%.


*4.1 Wert-Gewichtung*

Zwei Werte stechen für den Tank heraus. Und zwar Ausdauer sowie Stärke.
Wenn man Ausdauer aussen vor lässt, dann ergibt sich folgende Priorität bei den Werten:
Stärke > Blocken = Ausweichen > Parieren

Genauere Zahlenspielereien können in den offiziellen Foren gefunden werden.



*5. Talentverteilung*

 Die folgende Talentverteilung ist meiner Ansicht nach eine grundsolide AoE-Plünderer-Skillung auf Basis des Release-Clients.

Plünderer-Tank

 Natürlich wurden alle Talente mitgenommen, die den eingehenden Schaden verringern. Seien es Block-Chancen, Parier-Chancen oder Rüstungserhöhungen.

 Ein absolutes Pflicht-Talent ist Seuchenbringer. Dieses Talent, wenn aktiv, verteilt alle Schaden über Zeit Fähigkeiten die man wirkt auf umstehende Gegner. Dazu später mehr.

 Die nächsten, wichtigen Talente sind Talente, welche uns mehr Bedrohung erzeugen lassen. Dazu gehören zum Beispiel Finstere Absichten in der Plünderer-Seele sowie Aggressiver Wächter in der Paladin-Seele.

Ätherisches Band ist unbedingt nötig, um Kraftkosten einzusparen und durchgehend seine Bedrohung erhöhen zu können.

 Fähigkeiten wie Seelenmahl und Entropieumarmung wurden mitgenommen, um in das nächste Talent-Tier zu kommen und gleichzeitig den größten Nutzen als Tank zu haben.

Kraft der breiten Masse wird durch Flächen Fähigkeiten, zu denen auch Seuchenbringer gehört, aktiviert und reduziert den erlittenen Schaden um 1% pro Gruppen- oder Raidmitglied in der Nähe bis zu einem Maximum von 10%. Pro Anwendung kommen also x% dazu, wobei x für die Menge an Mitspielern in der Nähe steht.
Alle weiteren Flächen Fähigkeiten erneuern die Laufzeit von Kraft der breiten Masse mit 10% Schadensreduzierung.


*6. Buffs, Debuffs und Bindungen*

Der Plünderer-Tank bringt von Haus aus einige nette Buffs und Debuffs mit sich, welche einem das Leben als Tank erleichtern und der Gruppe dienlich sind. Was genau bringt einem dieser Build?

Buffs:
Wappen des Abgrunds: Wird der Krieger getroffen, so erhöht sich seine Rüstung. Auf Level 50 bekommt man durch diesen Buff insgesamt 320 Rüstung.
Ägis der Vitalität/Ägis der Erlösung: Erhöht die Ausdauer der Gruppen oder Raidmitglieder. Wird von anderen Ausdauer-Buffs überschrieben.
Schild des Helden: Erhöht die Blockchance und die Trefferchance um 5%.
Erzürnte Essenz: Der Schaden von Gruppen oder Raidmitgliedern in diesem Feld steigt um 5%, etwa 10m Radius um den Plünderer.

Debuffs:
Schlachtfeld-Ablenkung: Verringert die Trefferchance von nahen Gegnern um 5%. 
Blutfieber: Verringert die Trefferchance des Gegners um 5%. Wird durch Seuchenbringer verteilt. (stacked laut Debuff-Anzeige mit Schlachtfeld-Ablenkung)
Dahinsiechen: Treffer mit Schaden über Zeit Fähigkeiten reduzieren die Stärke des Gegners um 15%. Weniger Stärke = weniger Nahkampf-Schaden.

Bindungen:
Bindung des Gebrechens: Erhöht den ausgehenden Schaden aller Fähigkeiten um 5%.
Bindung des Schwundes: Reduziert die Angriffskraft und Zaubermacht von Feinden, die im Nahkampf getroffen werden, um 5%.


Die Buffs und Debuffs sind dauerhaft aktiv, während nur eine Bindung gleichzeitig aktiv sein kann. In der Tank-Rolle kommt allerdings kommt nur die Bindung des Schwundes in Frage, da sie den eingehenden Schaden reduziert.



*7.1 Spielweise*

 Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben ist der Plünderer-Tank ein geborener AoE-Tank. Kein anderer Tank hat soviele Möglichkeiten mehrere Gegner an sich zu binden.

 Im Groben lässt sich die Spielweise so beschreiben:

 DoTs per Seuchenbringer verteilen, Angriffspunkte mit Wirbelsturm verbrauchen. Müssen viele Gegner schnell unter Kontrolle gebracht werden stehen zwei AoE-Fähigkeiten mit relativ hohem Cooldown zur Verfügung. Wenn die DoTs auslaufen neu verteilen per Seuchenbringer.



 Nun etwas genauer:

 Der Pull erfolgt nach Aktivierung des Seuchenbringers mit Nekrotische Wunden (20 Meter Reichweite, erhöht die Bedrohung), gefolgt von Blutfieber (reduziert die Trefferchance der Gegner) und Seelenqualen (kleiner Selfheal durch das Talent Seelenmahl). So hat man innerhalb von 5 Sekunden auf allen Gegnern 3 Schaden über Zeit Fähigkeiten und hat die Gegner erstmal unter Kontrolle.

 Nun gilt es per Aggressiver Block noch die eigene Block-Chance zu erhöhen und man sollte versuchen, diesen Buff während des ganzen Kampfes nicht auslaufen zu lassen.

 Wenn man 3 Angriffspunkte erreicht, DoTs verteilt sind und der Block-Buff vorhanden ist kann man die Angriffspunkte per Wirbelsturm verbrauchen oder falls noch nicht vorhanden mit Schwerer Schlag. Das Verbrauchen der Angriffspunkte ist aber nicht so wichtig wie für einen DD.

 Laufen die DoTs aus aktiviert man wieder Seuchenbringer und verteilt die 3 DoTs erneut.

 Als Lückenfüller nutzt man Vernichtungsschlag und Stärkender Schlag, welcher nochmal unsere Rüstung erhöht, aber dafür keine extra Bedrohung erzeugt. Also nutzt man ihn, wenn der Rüstungsbuff ausgelaufen ist.


*7.2 Tipps und Tricks*

Ziele markieren!
Wie in anderen Online-Rollenspielen ist es in Rift möglich einzelnen Gegnern in Gegnergruppen Markierungen zu geben, damit die Schadensausteiler wissen, welchen Gegner sie ohne Sorge zuerst aufs Korn nehmen können. In Rift ist dies durch die Tastenkombination Alt + x (x steht für eine Zahl von 1 - 9) möglich. Nutzt diese Hilfe. Wenn der Plünderer gut gespielt wird und die Schadensausteiler nicht bewusst versuchen, euch die Aggro am Zweit oder Drittziel zu klauen, dann habt ihr die Aggro sicher. Erfahrungsgemäß schafft es keiner, mir die Aggro zu klauen.

Richtig positionieren!
Im Optimalfall stehen alle Gegner im ~180° Radius vor euch. Schlagen sie euch von hinten, so könnt ihr nicht ausweichen, parieren oder blocken.

Richtig pullen!
Leider gibt es in Rift sehr begrenzte Möglichkeiten Gegner die zaubern zum Schweigen zu bringen, so dass sie zu euch gelaufen kommen. Zum Glück stehen die Gegnergruppen aber so nah zusammen, dass man in den meisten Fällen dennoch die zaubernden Gegner mit Seuchenbringer und Wirbelsturm treffen kann, wenn man sich richtig positioniert. Deswegen gebt den Nahkampf-Gegnern die höchste Aufmerksamkeit. Positioniert euch so, dass ihr alle Gegner der Gegnergruppe mit euren Flächenfähigkeiten trefft, ohne dass einer davon in eurem Rücken steht. Gibt es mehr als einen zaubernden Gegner, dann entscheidet euch für einen und zieht die Nahkampf-Gegner zu diesem. Zuletzt widmet ihr euch dem aussenstehenden Gegner.


Eine weitere Möglichkeit, einen Kampf übersichtlicher zu gestalten ist es, die Gegner so zu positionieren, dass eure Gruppe in deren Rücken steht. Solltet ihr von einem die Aggro verlieren, so dreht er sich zwangsläufig um und ihr könnt sofort mit einem Spott reagieren.
Es gibt höchstwahrscheinlich auch Ausnahmen, bei denen man es nicht tun sollte, aber in den meisten Fällen ist dies kein Problem. Mir ist nur ein Boss aus der Ekelkaskade bekannt, bei dem die Gruppe seitlich stehen muss.




*Schlusswort*

 Dieser Guide ist bei weitem noch nicht das, was ich als fertig bezeichnen würde. Da aber aus Diskussionen der Community heraus, gerade in so einem jungen Spiel, einige Verbesserungen dazukommen werden, veröffentliche ich ihn jetzt als Grundlage für den Plünderer-Tank.

 Ich werde versuchen ihn aktuell zu halten und gerade im Hinblick auf das Endgame zu erweitern. Fragen sollten hier im Thread gestellt werden.

 Vielen Dank fürs Lesen


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

24.02.2011: Veröffentlichung, Build aktualisiert (Stand: Release), Fähigkeiten und Talente verlinkt (englisch)
24.03.2011: Fähigkeiten deutsch verlinkt, Aktualisierungen bezüglich Patch 1.1 (der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm), Build aktualisiert (Stand Patch 1.01), Unterpunkt Buffs, Debuffs und Bindungen hinzugefügt, Tipps und Tricks hinzugefügt
29.03.2011: Build aktualisiert, irgendwie hat sich da doch arg der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen Oo
12.04.2011: Build aktualisiert
19.04.2011: Härte hinzugefügt, Wert-Gewichtung hinzugefügt

To Do:
- Bebilderung
- Fähigkeiten und Talente deutsch verlinken, sobald eine entsprechende Datenbank verfügbar ist *Update:* Fähigkeiten deutsch verlinkt, Talente stehen noch aus

Known Issues:


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2011)

_Lari <3

Tolle Arbeit - ich freu mich auf die Weiterfühung.

Jetzt muss ich echt nochmal überlegen was ich heute Anfange..du A..bsolut toller User _


----------



## Xaradras (24. Februar 2011)

Erstmal danke für den guide, scgön zusammengefasst.
Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt hab ich allerdings: Aggressiver Wächter scheint nach allgemeiner Meinung nicht notwendig zu sein. Falls es dir nicht zu viel zu lesen ist findest du genaueres dazu im offiziellen Forum unter Tanken in Rift. Die freigewordenen Punkte würden z.B. In Lähmende Heimsuchung Platz finden.

Lg


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Den Thread kenne ich 
Ich kann es bis jetzt nur schwer einschätzen, wieviel Bedrohung wirklich notwendig ist, um auch alles an sich zu binden.
Im Hinblick darauf, dass der Plünderer der AoE Tank sein wird empfinde ich mehr Bedrohung durch den Agressiven Wächter als relativ wichtig. Ohne konkrete Zahlen kann man es aber eben nur abschätzen. In meinem vorgeschlagenen Build sind noch 3 Punkte frei, die könnten sicherlich auch in die lähmende Heimsuchung investiert werden.
Sollte sich später rausstellen, dass die Aggro vorne und hinten reicht, kann ich auch nur einen Punkt rausnehmen und anders investieren. 10% mehr Bedrohung sind denk ich wichtiger als 2% mehr Schaden oder verringerte CC-Effekte. Glaube kaum, dass ein Tank oft im PvE von sowas geärgert wird 

Und wie ich sehe, ist der Talentplaner in den letzten zwei Stunden aktualisiert worden  NAchher mal das Build up 2 date bringen.


----------



## Xaradras (24. Februar 2011)

Du hast prinzipiell natürlich nicht unrecht, aber die letzten betas haben gezeigt das auch ohne dieses talent genügend aggro aufgebaut wird. Daher werde ich die punkte zu beginn in talente investieren, die den eingehenden schaden verringern anstatt "unnötige" aggro zu produzieren. Sollte sich die situation auf den live-servern oder im höheren levelbereich ändern kann ich ja noch immer umskillen ;-)


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Man wirds sehen. Wurde ja wieder einiges geändert seit Beta 7. Vielleicht nicht am Plünderer, aber an den anderen Seelen.
Wenn man mal Level 50 erreicht wirds konkreter


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2011)

Wegen den Attributen: Stellt die Auflistungsreihenfolge eine Prioritätenliste dar im Sinnw von Ausdauer > Stärke > Geschicklichkeit > Angriffskraft ?


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Nein, lediglich eine Auflistung der für Tanks relevanten Werte und was sie genau machen.
Eine Gewichtung der Werte werde ich ergänzen, wenn ich die Skalierung auf Level 50 kenne, sowie Soft-Caps oder dergleichen.
Steht auf der To Do Liste


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

Eine schöner erster Einblick, danke für die Mühe.


----------



## TheCelina (27. Februar 2011)

Netter Guide.

Ich hab ebenfalls mit Beta 6 angefangen. Da bin ich als Tank mit der Pala Seele eingestiegen und mich hat ein wenig die AoE Bedrohung genervt ...
Dann bin ich auf den Plünderer umgestiegen und bin bis jetzt auch da geblieben 

LvL 31 und ich nutze die Plünderer Seele beim Questen und in Dungeons ... der Schaden / Heal is einfach abartig


----------



## Lari (28. Februar 2011)

Vor allem Invasionen sind gefährlich  Seuchenbringer rein und oha... hoffentlich genug HEiler da 

Nach Karneval werde ich weiter drüber schauen und erweitern, vorher leider kaum Zeit.


----------



## Xairon (28. Februar 2011)

Interessantes Build....

Ich bin Krieger seit Beta 7 und nun seit Headstart auf 35. Habe alle vier Inis bis anhin getankt (Guardian Seite) und bin bis anhin mit der Pala Seele, perfekt gefahren. Leider hat man AOE nicht so tolle möglichkeiten, jedoch kann jeder der keine motorische Störung hat bis zu 4 Mobs aggro halten und vorallem, wenn keine AoE dmgs reingehauen werden is das eig. auch recht easy.

Ich weiss nicht obs so nen dicken AOE Tank brauchen wird. Bis anhin gehen die Inis locker von der Hand, auch ohne VOrkenntnisse. Aber ich bin froh gibt es noch weitere Tankfreudige Menschen hier drinne ^^


----------



## Lari (24. März 2011)

Update.
Ich gehe steil auf die 50 zu, in vermutlich eineinhalb Wochen kommen hier einige Infos dazu  Vor allem Skalierungen, Hinweise zu Expert-Instanzen, Härte etc.

Kommentare weiterhin erwünscht


----------



## Lari (29. März 2011)

Gerade dicken Fehler beim Tank-Build gefunden. Verlinkung führte zu einem alten Build mit einigen falsch investierten Punkten.
Ist nun aber wieder korrekt verlinkt.


----------



## Phaldor (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

Anbei meine Tank skillung. Spiele auch schon seit der Closed Beta und bin mittlerweile seid 2 1/2 wochen 50.
In der Skillung den zweiten Link mit "Dahinsiechen" verwenden.

Plünderer Tanik (Tanken in Rift)

Lg


----------



## Lari (29. März 2011)

Du lässt auch die 8% Dodge aus dem Kriegsherren-Baum liegen.
Ruf zur Schlacht + Schlachtfeld-Bewusstsein, dafür verlierst du lediglich 2% Block.
Alle 15 Sekunden Ruf zur Schlacht erneuern sollte ja auch irgendwo in deine Makros passen


----------



## Phaldor (29. März 2011)

@Lari
Um mal auf deine Tank Skillung einzugehen...

*Paladin Seele*
Nichts zu bemängeln alles da was man braucht!

*Seele Kriegsherr:*
*Verteidigungsprofi* nicht geskillt 
(absoluter muss, krieger mit schild arbeitet über block, gibt auch selbstheal skillungen bei schildblock. Parry, Ausweichen und Rüstung über skillung und items)
*Ruf zur Schlacht* (verschwendeter punkt)

*Seele Plünderer*
*Meister des Abgrunds* u. *Verbesserter Meister des Abgrunds*
(fürs solo Risse schliessen ganz nett aber für inis verschwendete Punkte 1 1/2 min. CD)
für den Healsupport ist seelenmahl durchaus ausreichend... rest macht der heiler.
_Desweiteren ist zu bedenken das mit dem nächsten Patch die Heilfertigkeiten des Plünderers stark reduziert dafür die Aggroproduktion der Dots erhöht wird..._

*Erzürnte Essenz* und *Schleichender Tod*...
Im Plünderer Baum sind zuviele Punkte drinnen nur um auf Schleichender Tod zu kommen.
Ist ein netter notfallskill aber zu viele Punkte gehen den Bach runter.
Und wenn in die Lage kommst den gebrauchen zu müssen machst definitiv was falsch...

AOE Tank fertigkeiten hast mehr als genug...
Urteil
Erschütterung
Berstende Schädel
Schwächende Essenz
bei 3 aufladungen Wirbelsturm...
Anstacheln (Spot)

*Lähmende Heimsuchung* nicht geskillt bei verwendung von *Verseuchung* 15% dmg reduce für 8 sek. cooldown wurde raufgesetzt auf 1 minute...


Zur Spielweise...
1. Pull mit Schildwurf und Befehl des Sergants (zieht den gegner zu dir ran. also als erstes den fernkämpfer...)
2. aoe tank fertigkeit damit mal die aufmerksamkeit hast
3. seuchenbringer und seelenqualen (für heal dot) nekrotische wunden aktivieren
4. Blutfieber, Aggresiver Block, Stärkender Schlag ,Wirbelsturm (jeweils bei 3 Aufladungen)

wiederholung je nach ablauf...


Voraussetzung für T1 inis sind 50 Härte, für T2 inis 100 Härte...


Ein Tipp am Rande schau Dir im offiziellen Forum "Tanken in Rift" an wie bereits oben erwähnt.
Da wurde dies bereits schon erörtert... auch findest du dort auch eine Voidknight Tankskillung gegen caster bosse...


----------



## Lari (29. März 2011)

Phaldor schrieb:


> *Seele Kriegsherr:*
> *Verteidigungsprofi* nicht geskillt (absoluter muss)
> *Ruf zur Schlacht* (verschwendeter punkt)


Ruf zur Schlacht bringt durch Schlachtfeld-Bewusstsein für 15 Sekunden 8% Ausweichen. Jetzt sag mir nochmal, der Punkt da sei verschwendet  Ganz abgesehen vom DMG und Healsupport für die Gruppe/den Raid.
Edit: Bei dir übrigens ein Punkt aus Verteidigungsprofi raus und rein in das erweiterte Ausweichen. 1% Chance Schaden zu negieren ist besser als 1% Chance Schaden zu verringern.



> *Seele Plünderer*
> *Meister des Abgrunds* u. *Verbesserter Meister des Abgrunds*
> (fürs solo Risse schliessen ganz nett aber für inis verschwendete Punkte 1 1/2 min. CD)
> für den Healsupport ist seelenmahl durchaus ausreichend... rest macht der heiler.


Hat mir schon einige Male das Leben gerettet. Der Spell dient mir auch als Oh-Shit Button, nicht als Heal Support. Aber kann man sicherlich drüber streiten.


> *Erzürnte Essenz* und *Schleichender Tod*...
> Im Plünderer Baum sind zuviele Punkte drinnen nur um auf Schleichender Tod zu kommen.
> Ist ein netter notfallskill aber zu viele Punkte gehen den Bach runter.
> Und wenn in die Lage kommst den gebrauchen zu müssen machst definitiv was falsch...


Auch der Spell wird bei großen Invasionen oft genutzt, vor allem wenn man 24 Leute im Nacken hat, die heilen und Schaden machen. In 5er Instanzen mit Sicherheit deutlich weniger attraktiv. 5% Schadenssteigerung seh ich auch nicht als vergeudeten Punkt an.


> AOE Tank fertigkeiten hast mehr als genug...
> Urteil
> Erschütterung
> Berstende Schädel
> ...


Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich genug Fähigkeiten für AE habe, aber bei deiner Aufzählung sind schonmal 3 Spotts dabei. Und soweit ich weiß teilen die sich alle den Cooldown, was es schonmal von 3 auf 1 reduziert. Mit sovielen Punkten im Plünderer kriegt man allerdings einen weiteren AE-Spott, welcher sich laut Tooltip ausdrücklich nicht den Cooldown mit anderen Spotts teilt. Ich komme äußerst selten dazu, mal einen AE-Taunt anzuwerfen, einfach weil ich die Aggro sicher habe. Was passiert, wenn du Mass-Tauntest und es nicht schaffst innerhalb von 3 Sekunden alle Mobs davon zu überzeugen bei dir zu bleiben, kanst du dir ja denken 


> *Lähmende Heimsuchung* nicht geskillt bei verwendung von *Verseuchung* 15% dmg reduce für 8 sek. cooldown wurde raufgesetzt auf 1 minute...


Richtig. Ist mir bewusst. Wird sich allerdings noch zeigen, ob Plünderer in Experts überhaupt konkurrenzfähig ist zu Single-Target-Tanks an Bossen. Als Single-Target Tank hätte der Spell definitiv seine Daseinsberechtigung als kleiner Oh-Shitbutton.


> Zur Spielweise...
> 1. Pull mit Schildwurf und Befehl des Sergants (zieht den gegner zu dir ran. also als erstes den fernkämpfer...)
> 2. aoe tank fertigkeit damit mal die aufmerksamkeit hast
> 3. seuchenbringer und seelenqualen (für heal dot) nekrotische wunden aktivieren
> 4. Blutfieber, Aggresiver Block, Stärkender Schlag ,Wirbelsturm (jeweils bei 3 Aufladungen)


Also ich muss sagen du spielst extrem viel mit den Spotts. ICh habe bei bisher keinerlei Trash auch nur ansatzweise Probleme gehabt, Aggro von allen zu halten, auch ohne Spotts.
Für die Aufmerksamkeit aller Mobs reichen die Plünderer-DoTs sowie der Wirbelsturm. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich den stärkenden Schlag bisher übersehen habe 
Fernkämpfer ranziehen habe ich auch noch nicht gebraucht, obwohl ich es könnte. Ganz einfach weil der Seuchenbringer auf die Mobs rüberspringt und in den meisten Fällen durch geschickte Positionierung sogar der Wirbelsturm den Ranged Mob noch trifft. Bald steh ich in den Experts, dann sehe ich, wie tankbar sie mit diesem Build und meinem Spielstil sind. 



> Ein Tipp am Rande schau Dir im offiziellen Forum "Tanken in Rift" an wie bereits oben erwähnt.
> Da wurde dies bereits schon öfters durchdiskutiert...


Ich kenne den Thread. Ich verfolge ihn auch, aber ich lasse mich nicht in eine Tankrolle drängen, weil sie momentan als die beste gilt 
Ich wipe in Instanzen bisher kaum bis garnicht was mir zumindest sagt, dass ich den Job gut mache und auch die Skillung so wie sie ist momentan passt.
Durch die Fülle an Fähigkeiten und Synergien kann einem allerdings auch was durchgehen, wie dir z.B. die 8% Dodge durch den Ruf zur Schlacht vom Kriegsherr.
Aber genau dafür ist der Thread ja da  Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Phaldor (29. März 2011)

@Lari
*Verteidigungsprofi bringt dir nicht 8% Ausweichen sondern effektiv nur 3% Ausweichen.
Dies ist ein Fehler und auch im Forum einlesbar...*

Als Oh-Shit Button hast auch den Essenzschub CD 10 min. aber so oft sollte die Situation nicht vorkommen.

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten ja plünderer tanks sind konkurrenzfähig in Experts. Warum sollten sie es nicht sein?
Nur weil einige als Harthitter Spec voidknight nehmen oder beim Caster Boss diesen auswählen.
Du kannst mit dem Plünderer gleich erfolgreich nen Caster Boss tanken. Magieschaden Reduce hast genauso mit drinnen...

Mit dem Trash in normalen Inis wirst auch keine Probleme haben. 
In Experts solltest Sie aber sehr schnell haben da Deine Mitspieler ansonsten sehr schnell am Boen liegen.

Wie gesagt ziehe erst mal in Experts ein und gucke dann was verändern solltest.
Have Fun!!


----------



## Lari (30. März 2011)

Phaldor schrieb:


> @Lari
> *Verteidigungsprofi bringt dir nicht 8% Ausweichen sondern effektiv nur 3% Ausweichen.
> Dies ist ein Fehler und auch im Forum einlesbar...*



Selbst dann sind 3% Ausweichen 1% Block vorzuziehen, zumal es die Gruppe buffed 

Aber wie du sagst: Experts spielen. Feedback im offiziellen Forum ist schön und gut, aber wenn da zum Teil Tank Builds gezeigt werden, mit denen Experts "nicht so laufen wie gedacht", dann wunderts mich auch nicht 

Edit: heute abend ist Downtime von 17 bis voraussichtlich 21 Uhr. Werde da wohl den Build mit mehr Block im Kriegsherren Baum mit in den Guide aufnehmen. Mal gucken, was in den 4 Stunden noch so dazukommt, ist ja einiges an Zeit


----------



## Ilrith (12. April 2011)

Als langjähriger WOW-Tank konnte ich nun endlich auch in Rift ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln, u.a. in Experten-Inis. Ich selbst komme mit der von Dir favorisierten Seelenkombi aus Plünderer, Paladin und Kriegsherr am besten zurecht, allerdings mit etwas anders verteilten Punkten: 

 Dahinsiechen (3/3): 15% weniger Stärke für alle Nahkampfgegner reduziert den eingehenden Schaden merklich, unbedingt mitnehmen

 Verteidigungsprofi, statt Erweitertes Ausweichen: Zwar ist Ausweichen generell besser, als den Schaden "nur" zu reduzieren, doch viele Fähigkeiten werden durch einen erfolgreichen Block getriggert (u.a. Entwaffnender Gegenschlag und Vergeltung). Diese zusätzlichen Angriffe (unabhängig vom GCD) bieten einen guten Aggro-Boost. Mit einem zusätzlichen Punkt in Kämpferschild hat man dann auch genug Angriffspunkte, um neben den Finishern des Plünderers auch durchgehen die Ruf-Fähigkeiten des Kriegsherrn zu nutzen.

 Kraft der breiten Masse hört sich gut an, lohnt sich aber meiner Meinung nach frühestens im Raid, denn 5 Punkte für max. 4% weniger Schaden sind zu viel.
Da man relaiv häufig im Stun oder Fear ist, lohnt sich sicher auch "Hingabe des Paladins" (auf jeden Fall häufiger anwendbar als Gestählter Wille des Plünderers)

 Hier mal meine derzeit favorisierte Skillung (nicht ganz so optimal bei Zauberschaden, doch mit Befehl des Seargents kann man die Caster zu sich holen und mit Gesichtsrempler unterbrechen):

Seelenplaner (24/32/10)

 Hier noch eine weitere Skillung, die auf die Blockchance verzichtet, dafür beim Plünderer bis Schleier der Entropie geht (alle 60s für 10s 35% weniger Schaden ... Top!). Beim Kriegsherrn absichtlich nur 10 Punkte, um beim Paladin den Schwungvollen Hieb, einer guten AoE Fähigkeit mit mittlerem CD noch mitzunehmen. Grausiges Werk gibt nen Heal-Boost, sobald der erste Gegner einer Gruppe stirbt, v.a. wenn man dann den Schleichenden Tod anwirft, der ja auch von Seelenmahl profitiert:

Seelenplaner (12/44/10)

Sollte das Halten der Aggro ein Problem sein, kann man durchaus auch den Plünderer voll ausbauen, um mit Fleischfäulnis eine 4. Krankheit zu verteilen, die neben massivem Schaden auch die Trefferchance aller Gegner um 5% reduziert. Leider muß man dabei auf den 2. Ausdauerbuff des Kriegsherrn, sowie einige Paladin-Fahigkeiten verzichten und einige in meinen Augen unwichtige Plünderer-Fähigkeiten skillen. Dennoch kann man auch damit wunderbar tanken:

Seelenplaner (8/51/7)


----------



## Lari (12. April 2011)

Woah, der Seelenplaner ist eine Qual 
Ja, Build wird nachher aktualisiert, ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell.

Zum Thema Kraft der breiten Masse:
Auch wenn nur ein einziger Mitspieler bei euch in der Nähe steht, dann stacked das Ding hoch bis auf 10%. Je mehr Spieler in der Nähe, desto schneller geht es. Quasi 1 Stack pro Spieler in der Nähe pro angewendeten AE, dazu zählen auch die DoTs des Seuchenbringers. 

Die ersten Experts hinter mir, die allererste sogar wipefrei. Zitat des Heilers (anderer Krieger, der sonst mit ihm tankt auch im TS): "Sawako, Lari kriegt weniger Schaden als du, viel weniger..."
Der Plünderer scheint also doch, wenn richtig gespielt, mit den anderen Tankklassen mithalten zu können 

Edit: Build aktualisiert, so Tank ich die Experts 
EditEdit: Kleine Berichtigungen im Guide wegen Patch 1.1.


----------



## Lari (19. April 2011)

T1 mit dem Build clear, T2 begonnen und 2/5 clear.
Wenn viel gebombt wird, kann ab und an mal ein Mob durchgehen. Eventuell wird demnächst der Build etwas in Richtung Kriegsherr verschoben, um Verheißung des Stahls zu erreichen. Damit sollte man dann aber nirgendswo mehr die Aggro verlieren 

Und es tauchen die ersten 1-Makro Tank-Builds auf. Die Makros sind einfach zu mächtig, gerade beim Krieger. Hoffentlich greift Trion da ein und limitert das ein wenig.

Ahja, und wieder kleine Updates im Guide


----------



## Gondorylat (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Lari,

nachdem ich mit nem Paladin als Mainbuild gestartet bin und bei Gegnergruppen immer bissl Probleme habe,
hab ich nun nen Kriegsherren/Plünderer-Kombi ausgetestet und bin begeistert vom Aggroverhalten gegen Gruppen.


Allerdings hab ich da mal eine Frage und hoffe du/die Community kann mir weiterhelfen.

Wie generiert der Plünderer nach deinem Build denn seine Trefferwertung? Hab ich da was übersehen? Ist die bei dem Specc zu vernachlässigen? Oder muss ich die 13 Punkte im Palabaum zwangsläufig investieren?

Ich habe nämlich ganz oft erlebt dass meine Attacken  ihr Ziel nicht treffen und das kann ja schonmal eng werden bei ner großen Gegnergruppe.

Dazu muss ich sagen ich spiele momentan auf lvl 25.


----------



## Lari (7. Juni 2011)

Der Schildbuff vom Paladin bringt 5% Trefferwertung. Ich hatte in den ganzen Experts keinerlei Probleme, in den Raids wurde ich allerdings zum DD degradiert, da die Tank-Slots besetzt sind. Ich kann aber da mal nachfragen, wie es genau mit deren Trefferwertung aussieht. Meine aber mitbekommen zu haben, dass sie recht viel Treffer einfach durchs Equip bekommen haben.

MEld mich dann nochmal 

Edit: müsste auch dringend nochmal den Guide überarbeiten, hat sich einiges getan, auch wenn der Plünderer immer noch meine Main-Aggro Seele ist


----------



## Gondorylat (7. Juni 2011)

Ah ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort zum Thema.


Komme also nicht um ein paar Punkte im PalaBaum rum wegen Treffer...


----------



## Lari (7. Juni 2011)

Unsere Tanks im T2/T3 Mischequip bekommen ihr Treffer über Equip und noch den Pala Buff.
Paladin ist eine sehr mächtige Seele, da wirst du um ein paar Punkte wohl nicht drum rumkommen, zumindest für den Schild Buff.


----------



## Foenix (10. Juni 2011)

Der Plünderer ist "gerade", im vergleich mit dem Kriegsherr, einfach nur nen krüppel AoE Tank.

Die DoT´s kommen im Moment nicht an die Aggro von "Rufzaubern oder Befehlszaubern" ran.

Traurig aber wahr


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2011)

Thread wird nicht mehr aktualisiert.
Da ich in die DD Rolle gezwängt wurde und kaum noch tanke bin ich lediglich noch für Fragen da.
Der Thread kann aber weiterhin als Einstieg in die Tank-Rolle des Kriegers genutzt werden.


----------

